# Aci, Galatea e Polifemo



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i was going to post a video from you tube but i just can't. 98,000 views. i found it viewing some other operas but i can't. if you have viewed others one knows i can post them. i dont think GF Handel would have approved!
all i will say is "light soft p--n" that one might call Art!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Do not lose sleep over it, the intentions is all that counts.


----------

